# Cocoa Summit, NV.



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome to Cocoa Summit, NV. A small industrial mountain town North of Betzville. 
Cocoa Summit began originally as an acquisition of Betzville Railroad. But, due to unresolvable disputes over trackage ownership, the two divided into separate municipalities.
That was the birth of Cocoa Summit, NV.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

**Editor's Note**
This video was produced prior to the split. References to Upper Level Betzville are no longer accurate.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking very good Vegas, for a used layout pretty nice.
Someone put a lot of work in this and it's good to see you get it running again.
Looking forward to more updates.

Magic


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Watching with interest, full speed ahead!:thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

:::::NEWS FLASH::::::

Judge Longarm, in Betzville has ruled in favor of B.V.R.R. and has ordered all tracks become property of the Betzville Railroad.
As of midnight tonight, we will be renamed B.V.R.R. Cocoa Summit Subdivision.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

BVRR has begun deconstruction of all tracks in Cocoa Summit for relocation to the mountains of Betzville. Will bring updates as they are available.


----------

